# David Trott - Dressage selection



## lifeslemons (3 July 2008)

I'm no expert on dressage and don't follow form religiously, but I was very surprised for the reasons he gives in this weeks H+H as to why Jane Gregory was chosen, and not Anna Ross-Daivs.

Mainly he seems to say that Jane is a better bet because she went to Atlanta. Am I the only one to think this is a stupid reason?! Yes of course team experience is invaluable, but Anna was best at the Euros last year and has much more RECENT international experience.

He also says that Anna's scores are inconsistant, but she is far more capable of getting 70% on a good day. Surely they will not get that bronze if they dont takes such risks??

I probably dont know what I'm talking about, but would have loved to have seen her there! Maybe there are some politics behind the decision (not even the reserve 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## kerilli (3 July 2008)

i know what you mean, i was just thinking about this while schooling! i think if they took Anna they'd have a better chance of getting a medal, or coming nowhere if Liebling blows up, whereas Jane's horse is a safer bet and unlikely to give them any heart attacks out there. not the choice i'd have made, tbh.


----------



## GlamourDol (3 July 2008)

What about Maria as reserve and not Anna? 
Would like to hear the reasoning on that descision.


----------



## Tempi (3 July 2008)

Agree with GlamourDol - id love to hear the reasoning behind giving reserve to Maria and not Anna.  IMO Anna shouldve been on the team and Jane as reserve.  I think a lot of people are really shocked by the selection.


----------



## cefyl (3 July 2008)

THANK YOU for agreeing Anna should have been on the team with maybe Jane Gregory (nee Bredin) as reserve, or even Anna as reserve.  I mentioned this when the team was first announced on another thread and got flamed by ddd &amp; silimarillion for it!  Lifes_lemons I totally agree 100% if we do not take chances then no wonder the Brits loose out on the spoils.  Anna has that bit extra pizazz and charisma in the arena hence when it comes to the big time when it really matters she has proven her worth.


----------



## ddd (3 July 2008)

I agree with the choice of Jane, her recent form has been better than Anna's especially in the Grand Prix which is where the team medals come from, Anna has had some good results but in world cup qualifiers where the marks are always higher and are not helpful for a team place.

I dont know the reason behind the reserve but as a guess I would say that they did not want to travel Anna's horse all that way and back for what is probably going to be nothing and would rather save him for another occasion, if I was Anna I would not want to travel my horse all that way to school about and come home again just hoping something else goes lame.

I would think that it was difficult to find someone willing to put their horse through this but as Ferdi is team trainer and obviously going anyway he agreed to take the horse.

I have no inside knowledge on this and am only guessing but seems the most logical thing to do to me.


----------

